# how to connect set top box to pc without tv tuner card



## joydeep316 (Jul 11, 2014)

Hi,
I am from Kolkata and I have a HD set top box provided by GTPL. The STB has HDMI and A/V output (red-white-yellow ports). My TV is connected with the HDMI cable. Now I want to use STB's A/V output to watch TV on my PC as well. I do not have a tv tuner card and I do not with to install one unless there is no other option. Is there any option to connect A/V cable to the USB and watch tv channel on my PC? Only watching tv channel is enough (of course with sound!), recording is no necessary. If it's possible, please let me know how to do it and which things are needed. Kindly also suggest any other option available.

thank you.


----------



## piyush2202 (Aug 4, 2014)

You could just connect the set top box to your PC monitor via a VGA, HDMI, or DVI cable. Whichever is supported by both.


----------



## nancytrip (Aug 15, 2014)

you can still get every channel on your tuner by connecting a cable


----------



## gurjeet singh (Mar 27, 2016)

PLS SEND ME SOFTWEAR MY LAOPTOP TV... I HAVE ALREADY CONNECIT MY LAPTOP VIA VGA PORT ON DISH TV HDMI PORT BUT NOT ON ANY SOFTWEAR MY LAPTOP PLZ SEND ME i have use windows 7 ulimate 32 bit.. ~snip~ thanks sir pls help me


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 28, 2016)

gurjeet singh said:


> PLS SEND ME SOFTWEAR MY LAOPTOP TV... I HAVE ALREADY CONNECIT MY LAPTOP VIA VGA PORT ON DISH TV HDMI PORT BUT NOT ON ANY SOFTWEAR MY LAPTOP PLZ SEND ME i have use windows 7 ulimate 32 bit.. M thanks sir pls help me



You mean you are spamming!


----------



## gurjeet singh (Mar 28, 2016)

your no ans


----------

